# My AMAR Foster Pippin went to his furever home



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Our house is a lot quieter today.:huh: Am missing the sound of Maltese Wrestle-mania between Tyler and my foster Pippin. It's quiet though for a great reason...Pippin's new family picked him up yesterday. :chili::chili:

I am beyond overjoyed at what a wonderful family Pippin will live with the rest of his life. They live in Rhode Island and the dad is a friend of Lynda (Chachi's Mom's) son so it's nearly like someone from the SM family. :aktion033: Mary H did the home visit (they passed with flying colors) so I didn't meet them until yesterday and they immediately won Pippin over playing with him on the floor and holding him. And he had them at the first bark. B) The family's beloved rescue Maltese died a little over a month ago and they were looking for another, so when Lynda saw my Pip postings she let them know and they applied right away. :thumbsup: There were a lot of applicants I had to screen, but this was the right fit. Pippin will be five but acts like a puppy with tons of energy. Having teens who already had a Maltese made it seem right and watching them together cemented the deal. 

Pippin's mom, Sue, feels like an old friend already and like a great Malt mom she texted and sent pix of...Pip's first pee on a pad (only all of us could love this), him eating, sitting on the back of the couch with her son (he loves to perch like a cat) and playing with their daughter. :chili: 

This was my first foster and I can't begin to say what a great feeling it was, as Marti kept telling me. AMAR was so supportive in so many ways. I loved it and as hard as letting him go was,it felt wonderful and another little one can be saved. So here are some pix. Pip's new mom said it was okay for me to share their photo together:

Here's handsome Pip:

I'm getting a new family?

Yea a new family :aktion033:

I'll never forget my pal Tyler. 

And here they are...Pip's furever family. Don't they look perfect together?

RESCUE ROCKS:chili::chili:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I love happy endings! :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What a beautiful, positive experience for everyone! 
Pip was a role model for rescue, and you & Jim & Tyler were the perfect pairing w/him. I just hope if my 2 ever need rehoming that they are this blessed!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

AWESOME:chili::chili: yes God sent the right family. Sue you gave him love and Tyler gave him a best friend:wub: I'm so happy for Pippin:chili: a Happy Ending:wub:

Does Tyler miss him? Are you going to foster again?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

edelweiss said:


> What a beautiful, positive experience for everyone!
> Pip was a role model for rescue, and you & Jim & Tyler were the perfect pairing w/him. I just hope if my 2 ever need rehoming that they are this blessed!




Sandi I would open my house and heart to your babies anytime:wub:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Ho ray for Pippin and a well done for you. So glad "rescue rocks".


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

What a lucky pup to have had you for his foster mom and then to have found such a beautiful family to live with for the rest of his life. Such a happy ending.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I just love happy endings! Hooray for Pip - and for Sue, Tyler and Jim to be such great fosters for him!

How is Tyler doing without his buddy?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

What a lucky little boy - Sue you did a great job prepping him for his new home. I did not notice it before, but Pip looks a lot like Pipper. Pippin has a longer snout but the shape of their heads, their eyes, etc are very similar


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

What a great first foster experience for you, Sue. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Inloveatfirstsight (Jan 1, 2015)

Sue
Thank-you for sharing. It looks like Pippin found a terrific new home.. They all look so happy! It is so nice to be able to follow the rescue from start to finish. I am so hopeful one day we will find the right one for our family. I am learning so much from this site. Now another little dog will have a chance at a new life with your foster home.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Great job Sue.:aktion033: If I should out live my dogs, and for their sakes, hopefully I will. I would never get another fluff cause I'd be too old but I would definitely foster.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Sandi I would open my house and heart to your babies anytime:wub:


Be careful Paula what you say---your words may come back to haunt you! :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

pippersmom said:


> I love happy endings! :wub:


So do I. :wub:


edelweiss said:


> What a beautiful, positive experience for everyone!
> Pip was a role model for rescue, and you & Jim & Tyler were the perfect pairing w/him. I just hope if my 2 ever need rehoming that they are this blessed!


Thanks so much, Sandi. I would take your kids in a NY second. Does Lisi come with Bose noise canceling headphones?:innocent:


Matilda's mommy said:


> AWESOME:chili::chili: yes God sent the right family. Sue you gave him love and Tyler gave him a best friend:wub: I'm so happy for Pippin:chili: a Happy Ending:wub:
> 
> Does Tyler miss him? Are you going to foster again?


Thanks so much Paula. I think Tyler does miss him. Funny but Tyler's always been a picky eater. While Pip was here however he ate every meal and treat right away. No playing around, burying, taking his time.  Well tonight he didn't want to eat his dinner and I thought uh oh here we go again. But he came around soon. Not as soon as if a hungry brother was waiting for his leftovers. :HistericalSmiley: And yes, I do plan to foster again.


jane and addison said:


> Ho ray for Pippin and a well done for you. So glad "rescue rocks".





maggie's mommy said:


> What a lucky pup to have had you for his foster mom and then to have found such a beautiful family to live with for the rest of his life. Such a happy ending.


Thanks so much. We're all fortunate.


maggieh said:


> I just love happy endings! Hooray for Pip - and for Sue, Tyler and Jim to be such great fosters for him!
> 
> How is Tyler doing without his buddy?


Maggie - we all miss Pip but am not really sad because we know he'll be happy.


wkomorow said:


> What a lucky little boy - Sue you did a great job prepping him for his new home. I did not notice it before, but Pip looks a lot like Pipper. Pippin has a longer snout but the shape of their heads, their eyes, etc are very similar


The two "Pips" do look somewhat alike. Pippin is so handsome with eyes that could melt you because he really, really looks at you. :wub:


Sylie said:


> What a great first foster experience for you, Sue. Keep up the good work.


Thanks for the encouragement, Sylvia. It was our pleasure.


Inloveatfirstsight said:


> Sue
> Thank-you for sharing. It looks like Pippin found a terrific new home.. They all look so happy! It is so nice to be able to follow the rescue from start to finish. I am so hopeful one day we will find the right one for our family. I am learning so much from this site. Now another little dog will have a chance at a new life with your foster home.


So glad that you are interested. What I learned from Pippin is what absolute gems are out there. Pip will be five on the 27th but he acts like he's a puppy with his energy and love of play yet he's fully trained and smart as a whip. And, oh yes, he listened to me. Do you hear that, Tyler??? :HistericalSmiley: No of course Tyler doesn't:smilie_tischkante: I hope yours will be out there. AMAR and other rescues like Northcentral Maltese Rescue and Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue have Maltese in various parts of the country. They do a great job vetting the dogs.


lynda said:


> Great job Sue.:aktion033: If I should out live my dogs, and for their sakes, hopefully I will. I would never get another fluff cause I'd be too old but I would definitely foster.


Lynda - you would love to foster. They're so grateful and sweet.Thanks for helping us find the perfect family for Pip.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just wanted to pass on that Pip's mom has sent me text and photo updates on him and he's fitting in so well, finding his comfy spots and hanging with the family as well as a good dose of zoomies today. :chili::chili:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Susan did such a GREAT job, like a pro, even though it was her first time. 
Wish we had 100 more like you !!! :aktion033:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

No surprise Sue is awesome 
Sue I'm so happy Pippin is doing well, that's so wonderful his new mommy is keeping you updated


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Susan did such a GREAT job, like a pro, even though it was her first time.
> Wish we had 100 more like you !!! :aktion033:


Edie - thank YOU for entrusting me with Pippin. It was an extraordinary experience and look forward to more fosters.


Matilda's mommy said:


> No surprise Sue is awesome
> Sue I'm so happy Pippin is doing well, that's so wonderful his new mommy is keeping you updated


Paula - it's so wonderful knowing how Pippin's doing. I'm so happy for him. :chili:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

So happy for Pippen and his new forever family. Susan, it is great that they are keeping in touch and letting you know that he is settling in. Sounds like you have found your calling. Big hugs to you for helping this little one find his new home. You are an Angel


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

lydiatug said:


> Awesome!


Thanks so much, Lydia. I really miss having him around. He was my shadow. :wub:


Pooh's mommy said:


> So happy for Pippen and his new forever family. Susan, it is great that they are keeping in touch and letting you know that he is settling in. Sounds like you have found your calling. Big hugs to you for helping this little one find his new home. You are an Angel


Aww, thanks so much. It really was pretty easy with a boy like Pippin. He was sweet, smart, fun and full of life. We were the lucky ones to have him. And it feels great knowing he's part of such a lovely family. :chili: Win/win.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

You did such a mitzvah! He was able to find the perfect home thanks to you.. Hugs!!! ♥


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> You did such a mitzvah! He was able to find the perfect home thanks to you.. Hugs!!! ♥


Thanks, Michelle. B)


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Great job Sue!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maglily said:


> Great job Sue!!


Thanks, Brenda. I bet that Jodi would have loved playing with Pippin. :chili:


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

What wonderful news!! I'm so happy to read that Mr.Pippin has found such a wonderful family to join . He looks an awful lot like our SM pinup pup, Steve to me. Perhaps he will have a future in modeling, too. lol


----------

